# Car toy



## joel28 (Jun 8, 2012)

1) Why is it showing yellow instead of orange?
2) how do i take care of these reflections?
3) the top right side of the car looks out of focus, How do i make it in focus?

Shot details:

Aperture: F9
Shutterspeed: 1/50
Focal Length 70mm
ISO:200

I would appreciate your help!

Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 8, 2012)

1) The white balance is wrong.  What color is the background?  It's blue (more like cyan) in this photo - I assume that it's supposed to be white.

2) Softer light (try a light tent) or a CPL would probably work.

3) Stop down more.  (Try f/11 or f/16.)


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2012)

joel28 said:


> View attachment 10828
> 
> 
> 1) Why is it showing yellow instead of orange?


For all the issues you mentioned, you have to learn the fundamentals of photographic lighting. - Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting 
You would need several more lights, some reflectors, and some light subtractors (black reflector)

As mentioned, improperly set white balance is your color cast issue. You should be noticing the green color cast to what is presumably a 'white' table top.

Here is a quick and dirty white balance adjustmetnt by just using ACR's white balance eye dropper on the 'white' table top.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Exactly as mentioned above... learn to set a custom white balance, and make sure the exposure is correct also.


----------

